# At last - Gary Kramer partnership and the Frebulence 3.0 on it's way :D



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

As some of you may know, I've been in contact with Leo Scala, from Gary Kramer guitars, since September, and we were discussing something that had been on my mind for a while (coincidentally, Leo was thinking the same).

GKG has chosen to give me some extra (and much needed) exposure, and I'll be featured in their upcoming revamped artist page. In the more than likely case of you thinking "who the fuck is this guy?", which is quite understandable, I'll save some forum space and direct you to the profile at Shred Reviews | Reviews of instructional guitar material, which Dave was so kind to do while torturing himself with my stuff  :
Fred De Brum  Artist Profile - Shred Reviews | Reviews of instructional guitar material

Let's hope this partnership benefits both parties involved. As for me, I'm already nuts in anticipation of receiving the prototype, and then probably a production model. These are expected to be sold direct for somewhere between 1500 to 1600 USD, depending on custom options and such like. My long time friend, the R36, will also have a Deluxe version.

As such, I present to you - the Frebulence 2.0 (kidding, it's called the R729):


























Here are the specs of this one:
Construction Neck Through 5 pc laminated maple/walnut ​ Body wings Mahogany with Maple top​ Scale 25.5"​ Frets 29 Jumbo​ Strings 7​ Fingerboard Ebony​ Fingerboard Radius 12"​ Fingerboard Binding 3ply W/B/W​ Headstock binding 3 ply W/B/W​ Headstock color Satin Black​ Headstock logo GKG (gold)​ Fingerboard inlays triple parabolic mother of pearl dots​ Fingerboard scalloping 19 through 29​ Jack Ibanez style recessed barell (relocated)​ Strap buttons Dunlop locking​ Tuners Gotoh​ Bridge Recessed Floyd Rose Original​ Bridge pickup Seymour Duncan Blackout​ Neck pickup Seymour Duncan Blackout​ Controls Master Volume, Master Tone, 3-way toggle​ Hardware Black​ Color Satin Honey Burst​
Sorry for the long post, but I'm so absolutely stoked right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy fuck that's awesome!!!

Congrats man!


----------



## maxident213 (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations sir, what a beautiful instrument.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks a ton, guys! Can you tell I'm VERY excited?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude that's awesome! Keep us updated yo.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 5, 2010)

Those specs and the pics are awesome, good on ya  Glad you're getting some more exposure too.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 5, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Thanks a ton, guys! Can you tell I'm VERY excited?



Not a canoe then? 

Grats again man, can't wait to see more pics and hear some clips.


----------



## cddragon (Feb 5, 2010)

That's great man! Nice guitar


----------



## Fred (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats Fred! Awesome news.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I don't think I've mentioned this before but Fred, what an absolutely fantastic name you have.


----------



## avenger (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow I love that fret board. 

drools


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Feb 5, 2010)

Well... with those specs... it looks like it was designed for me!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Not. Gonna. Happen. Shoo, you! 



Jokes aside, it's going to be available soon as a production model.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy smokes man!!! that is awesome!!!! but hang-on!!! what are you going to do with your KxK and your mayones (which names never ceases to make me laugh...said with a french accent it sounds like mayonnaise!!!)

Anyhow, well done, and more guitar porn please!!!

\m/\m/


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been dreaming about a 7 string with 27 frets a long time now.
That 29 fret is awesome! But it has 25.5" scale.... :/
I like 27" better.


----------



## Rommel (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats on the Frebulence, and partnership w/ GKG. Looking forward to your NGD when it arrives. (Vid clip if possible.)


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude, congrats Fred!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Ralphie, the Mayones will be sold, as the plan is to get another Frebulence (damn you, Cam, I got used to the damn "Frebulence" thing!  ) when they go in production or maybe proto #2. As such, I'm open to offers on the Setius 7 GTM I own. The KxK is staying for now, as it matches my amp's tolex. 

Rommel - yeah, I do have to record a video of me playing her, but since my camera downright sucks for this sort of thing, I'll try to record a few vids of her and the other Frebulences when my friend can lend me a hand (and his camera), as well as some of my leads, so people have an idea of what I'm doing (and how weird my picking hand is).


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude that is fuckin' SICK, Frebb! 19-29 scallys 

Can't wait to see 'er in action! 

*breaks his wrist so he can pick more like fred*


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

You know you will.  Camfrog - bringing the NGD to you live, in colour!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 5, 2010)

Left-field yet supremely nice at the same time.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Feb 5, 2010)

That thing is like my dream guitar spec wise. The only thing thats throwing me off is the 12" fender Radius. Are the other Turbulence models 12" to, or just this one? If it was a flatter radius i'd sell a kidney to buy one. Still is awesome anyway. Congrats dude!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

GKG makes Turbulence guitars with both 12 and 16" radius. Anyway, I've never had any problems with the profile of the Turbulence necks - they feel great, are very fast, and have zero choking even with very low action, so it's not an issue, really. They don't feel "vintage" at all, that's for sure.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah, even though this will belong to some other lucky guy, here's the new range's version of the good old R36, called a R36 deluxe. Although this wasn't announced as such, I suspect this baby is the proto:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 5, 2010)

Gief!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

Somehow, I don't think this one will even make it to the site. Leo has sent me pics of quite a few CS / HotRods that never made it past the plant and were bought as soon as they were done.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm hankering after that 729 style more to be honest - can't live without the neck pickup 

(Imma going to sell a kidney..brb....)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Not. Gonna. Happen. Shoo, you!
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, it's going to be available soon as a production model.


How much and is it your signature guitar?



Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, even though this will belong to some other lucky guy, here's the new range's version of the good old R36, called a R36 deluxe. Although this wasn't announced as such, I suspect this baby is the proto:


Love that color! 
Great job on the guitar man!!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

It might as well be my sig given the specs, but that would imply royalties for a design that is but an extension of an existing one, which is hardly fair, not to mention me not having any remote expression outside rather restricted circles (Fred who?!). Maybe that may change in time (it would be a sign of a rather successful and less confined international career for me), but as it is, it wouldn't be a clever business decision, let's be honest.

As for the price, I already mentioned a price estimate, which is between 1500 and 1600 USD, although it can go higher if you request custom finishes and whatnot.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 5, 2010)

These Kramer guitars look like the best thing on the market right now. Might pick one up as a christmas present to myself later this year


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 5, 2010)

I know these aren't everyone's cup of tea, but they sure as hell are mine! 

Plus, I'm certain you'll love the added range's possibilities.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> It might as well be my sig given the specs, but that would imply royalties for a design that is but an extension of an existing one, which is hardly fair, not to mention me not having any remote expression outside rather restricted circles (Fred who?!). Maybe that may change in time (it would be a sign of a rather successful and less confined international career for me), but as it is, it wouldn't be a clever business decision, let's be honest.
> 
> As for the price, I already mentioned a price estimate, which is between 1500 and 1600 USD, although it can go higher if you request custom finishes and whatnot.


Thanks. Sorry I didn't notice the price until I went back. Is it possible to a make a 29 fret guitar or 36 fret with a 27in scale?


----------



## TMM (Feb 5, 2010)

This is great! You should start playing 8-strings, so we can get one of those made, too.


----------



## durangokid (Feb 5, 2010)

Faaaaala cabra macho!

man,that's freakin awsome,that's big freb freb,plz,let's see that baby on camfrog!

see ya fred

and congratulations!
Lucas


----------



## Centrix (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome to see a fellow Portuguese getting recognition for their talent  

Enjoy it, from the specs I'm sure it's going to be an awesome guitar


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 5, 2010)

i assume these ones will come with the leg rest like the other models do?

and an endorsement is pretty fucking cool, especially when you land one that you really want, a lot of bands/guitarists out there have to settle for whatever company will take them


----------



## vigil785 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats awesome! Congrats! Im really thinking about getting a turbulence.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucas - Qui cê tá dizenduuuu?! Vixeee, num faz eu xingá ocê! 

Thanks for the support, guys.  Regarding a 27" scale, there are no plans of that for the Turbulence line, as far as I know. Tom, an 8-string Turbulence is something some people would like to see, although it would be a niche market inside another niche market at the moment I can't see it coming out of anywhere but the CS, with all the price implications that would bring. If there was one, I'd have it by now! 

As for the camfrog presentation, it will happen, of course, so you guys will be seeing a lot of hamster shred over there, of course.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is awesome news! Grats and cool guitar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, Keith! Looks like we're both set for epic NGD's! 

As for the fingerboard radius, it's a 14" on this one - the 12" part was a typo in the specs. The neck is also a tad thicker, which enhances the sustain. Leo is taking care of it in such a passionate manner that I got a mail from him today in which he was talking about he was fine-tuning the beast. On a Saturday, at home. If this isn't true love for what you do and commitment to doing the best you can, I don't know what is.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 6, 2010)

cddragon said:


> That's great man! Nice guitar


 
just spit cola all over my monitor due to your avatar dude. owe me a coke.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 6, 2010)

GOTM of whatever month's next


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 7, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> GOTM of whatever month's next



  

I doubt it - no matter how die-hard gorgeous she is to me, many people will prefer superstrats and the like, and considering the absolute beasts I see being built, it's quite likely it'll be some super-skilled luthier's gorgeous axe, featuring fossilized wood chopped with his teeth and inlays from the bones of a T-rex he hunted himself!  Jokes aside, there are fabulous builds and custom axes here, so I'd never be confident in the Frebulence's victory.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm still jealous Freb. I guess I can set aside all jealousy and say congrats bro!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 7, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Somehow, I don't think this one will even make it to the site. Leo has sent me pics of quite a few CS / HotRods that never made it past the plant and were bought as soon as they were done.



Yeah, probably not! I saw a picture of the original F-1 proto from the NAMM debut a few years ago, and called Gary immediately after and snatched that bad boy up. I imagine most of the unique ones and protos are gone fast.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah - Leo asked me if I knew of someone interested in the F-1's there and I said he'd sell them faster than I could ask people!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 10, 2010)

This is my obligatory comment.

In actuality, Fred, I'm pumped for you - crazy, awesome looking guitars. Can't wait to hear some your material


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

[insert mandatory thanking here] 

Thanks, man! I'll record some vids when she gets here - I'll just take the Turbulence family for a ride and record some stuff with them.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

Pfft what is that? some kind of banana guitar? Come on what idiot would want that? God, Turbulence? More like Flatulence. 


I kid I kid!  ?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Pfft what is that? some kind of banana guitar? Come on what idiot would want that? God, Turbulence? More like Flatulence.
> 
> 
> I kid I kid!  ?



Flatulence is what I shall solve via copious farting in your face, biatch!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Flatulence is what I shall solve via copious farting in your face, biatch!



Darn, walked right into that one. Eh? See what I did there? I know it's shit...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 10, 2010)

fred, do you know if there will be more of the hotrod / american series made?

on the website there are none available?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats dude.. can't wait to see your NGD!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> fred, do you know if there will be more of the hotrod / american series made?
> 
> on the website there are none available?



Ralphy, the one I'm getting is the prototype, just like the R36 I posted on page 2, and they are meant to be released somewhere around April, if I'm not mistaken.

These will be a part of the Born In USA series, along with the already in production Russian Roulette, so you'll be able to get them direct just like the other Gary Kramer models. 

EDIT: There are a couple hotrods from the NAMM period, although I'm unaware of their availability at this moment, namely:






This one is called the Night River

...and...











I'd drop them an email if you're interested. Don't forget to say I was the nice guy who pointed the axes to you...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats Fred! I would like to have a Turbulance, it looks awesome, especcialy in the blue finish.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats and I was always a HUGE fan of those instruments


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 10, 2010)

cheers my friend, i like the paintjob on the "tuna fish one" (2nd one) shame i really don't like maple fretboards!!!

but i am sure something could be done!!! and i will make sure i slip your name here and there when i come to dealing with them!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

Get it, man. In all honesty, maple and ebony's quick attack complements the tone admirably and their necks are really awesome to play.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

I love everything about there guitars except there body shape. I just can't get over how it looks.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 10, 2010)

If you don't like it, don't post in a thread about it.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 10, 2010)

or, you know, people can post their opinions on a discussion board. No need to be a dick.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

It's normal that such a radical shape doesn't appeal to everyone. I personally love it to bits, and it has to be the most comfortable shape I've used, but I can see this sort of radical departure from the norm not really being easy to assimilate aesthetically - it doesn't offend me the least.


----------



## Durero (Feb 10, 2010)

Makes me very happy to see these guitars being produced.


----------



## badger71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Ralphy, the one I'm getting is the prototype, just like the R36 I posted on page 2, and they are meant to be released somewhere around April, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> These will be a part of the Born In USA series, along with the already in production Russian Roulette, so you'll be able to get them direct just like the other Gary Kramer models.
> 
> ...


 
Damn...You're making me want to go back up to Gary's shop and check out some of the new stuff. If you get a chance, have him or Leo show you the one off prototypes they built for Gibson. Here's some of the interview I conducted with Gary a few months ago...I"m not sure if Leo's interview is posted yet. If you're bored, I think my Malmsteen and Vai vid clips are up too:
Gary Kramer | NAMM.org


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

The Warhawk was still at the shop.  Thanks for the link, man!


----------



## DanielC_Vision (Mar 2, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> As some of you may know, I've been in contact with Leo Scala, from Gary Kramer guitars, since September, and we were discussing something that had been on my mind for a while (coincidentally, Leo was thinking the same).
> 
> GKG has chosen to give me some extra (and much needed) exposure, and I'll be featured in their upcoming revamped artist page. In the more than likely case of you thinking "who the fuck is this guy?", which is quite understandable, I'll save some forum space and direct you to the profile at Shred Reviews | Reviews of instructional guitar material, which Dave was so kind to do while torturing himself with my stuff  :
> Fred De Brum  Artist Profile - Shred Reviews | Reviews of instructional guitar material
> ...


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats! Love that axe man. I had one of the first flat yellow R36's and sold it a while back, but ended up missing it and grabbed another 

Do you know what the difference between the original R36 and the current R36 model? The only difference I noticed is the decal on headstock, and pickup look different.

I don't know if you thought about it or even talked to the GK people about it, but I would love to see the R36 in a 27" scale man, that would be so sick. I can't really play anything past about the 28th fret on the standard R36, and I think 27" scale would be perfect for it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

Daniel - there's no price for that guitar for two reasons: 
1 - it's mine (I'm desperately trying to find the time for proper pics, hence the absence of a NGD thread)  ; 
2 - it's still the prototype. The toggle switch will be in a different position in production models, to clear the picking areas as much as possible, and there are some ideas Leo will apply to the final product.

ra1der2 - I haven't had any trouble until the 31st fret, so I never really looked into a 27" scale, although I do know it might be interesting for me and others when playing in A or lower tunings, but there's so much going on at GKG that I won't rush things at this particular time. 

As for differences between Turbulences, I see none other that the refurbished logo in the current line, ever since the R36 stock model has been around. The one thing that I noticed after getting the first Turbulence (aka my beat up black R36  ) was that the T36 was only offered as NOS and hadn't been updated, as most people seemed to prefer the floating trem setup.

For people who dig the current stock Turbulence guitars, here's a warning, though: Leo said the new line will be different, so get yours ASAP if it's what you prefer. I don't have any final specs for the new models yet, as Leo hasn't decided what changes will make it into production.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

Badace gitfiddle there, Fred


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, mate!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

i´ve really wanted one of those for a while, and that one looks amazing!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

Be patient, young Norten - they won't take too long to be in production, according to Leo.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 3, 2010)

Freddddddd where you been bro! Whens the new guitar comin?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> Freddddddd where you been bro! Whens the new guitar comin?



Kevin, thou shalt read the last posts!

I dropped by Camfrog when I got the guitar, but there weren't many people online. It arrived on Wednesday, but weather fail has really screwed me in terms of taking proper daylight pics, so I'll snap a few when I get home and proceed to take care of the NGD thread later. I'd like to record something just to show a bit of what she can do, but let's see if I have the time for that. 

EDIT: come to think of it, I don't believe we've had enough Phrygian!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Kevin, thou shalt read the last posts!
> 
> I dropped by Camfrog when I got the guitar, but there weren't many people online. It arrived on Wednesday, but weather fail has really screwed me in terms of taking proper daylight pics, so I'll snap a few when I get home and proceed to take care of the NGD thread later. I'd like to record something just to show a bit of what she can do, but let's see if I have the time for that.
> 
> EDIT: come to think of it, I don't believe we've had enough Phrygian!




Ha! No! You can never have enough phrygian!  

Good to finally hear from you, you havnt been on camfrog in a while, i was just curious what Fred the impaler was up to


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> Ha! No! You can never have enough phrygian!
> 
> Good to finally hear from you, you havnt been on camfrog in a while, i was just curious what Fred the impaler was up to



I was online on Tuesday, R729 in hand! 

I've just been a tad too busy lately, mate, and I'm still trying to get a few demos done, which is more of a logistics issue than normal. Ah, well...


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I was online on Tuesday, R729 in hand!
> 
> I've just been a tad too busy lately, mate, and I'm still trying to get a few demos done, which is more of a logistics issue than normal. Ah, well...




Very well, take care and hopefully you'll rape some phrygian dominant on that new banana


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> Very well, take care and hopefully you'll rape some phrygian dominant on that new banana





Well said.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 19, 2010)

I know that this is thread necromancy, but I'd like to know when we can expect to see these gorgeous axes on the market. 

I just picked up one of the last fixed-bridge wenge-necked F-1s, and am just waiting for it to arrive. I'm super-impressed with the company so far. Leo Scala has been amazing to talk to and deal with on this. It's not often that you get to talk to the guitar's designer, and get the opportunity to ask him why he made certain choices, what led him down a particular path, etc.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 19, 2010)

The new ones are supposed to be coming somewhere in 2011, I believe. There have been some modifications to the design, and here's one of the production prototypes:






Looks bloody amazing IMO, and the treble access of the new ones is on par with the R36.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

Better than the green/lime version, still way out of my cash bracket unfortunately but a great guitar


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, the lime green and this one have custom colour schemes basedon on Lamborginis, I believe. They aren't meant to be used in production models.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 19, 2010)

WANT.

Seriously. I love my T36, but I do kinda miss having a neck pickup for some applications.. And I NEED 7 strings.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 19, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> The new ones are supposed to be coming somewhere in 2011, I believe. There have been some modifications to the design, and here's one of the production prototypes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing! Any shots of the back? 

Also, any word on the nitty gritty? Since getting my first Carvin, I've become a huge stainless steel fret junkie, and am not so subtly hinting that I'd love it if the Turbulence came with stainless too


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

I suspect that Leo would be happy to add SS frets (which would also greatly please me!) from the conversations Fred and I had on the subject - Fred, yay or nay?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm curious on the changes. (Hoping one of 'em is bringing back the 16" fretboard radius. I don't like the idea of the neck being any different from my T36, that neck is PERFECT for me.)


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Fred! Glad you will have a new toy in your arsenal!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 19, 2010)

I already do - ages ago, in fact!  If you do mean the prototype I posted here, I wasn't the one to take it. 

As for the specs, here they are (the custom paintjob refers to the proto, as does the north star inlay, which I'm still uncertain whether it will make the final production models or not):
- 25.5 " scale
- Set neck construction
- 5pc laminated Maple/walnut neck
- Ebony fingerboard 14" radius
- Mother of pearl "North Star" 12th fret inlay
- 29 jumbo frets (19-29 scalloped)
- Red/white fingerboard binding
- Mahogany body
- Schaller style locking strap buttons
- Ibanez Jem style recessed long barrel jack
- 2 direct mounted ceramic high output 7 string humbuckers
- Volume, 2 VCS, 3-way switch
- Recessed Floyd Rose Original 7 string
- Black hardware
- Custom paintjob (as you can see )
- Black satin back of the neck

VCS--- stands for Variable Coil Splitting which allows you to gradually
split the pickup going from humbucker towards single coil. We have separate
units which allow you to dial the tone of each pickup.

As far as SS frets are concerned, I doubt that a straight production model will have them, as it tends to push production costs quite a bit and is far from consensual among players. Even the (quite nice in my experience) stock pickups are generic models since setting Duncans or whatever to the default would only make the guitar more expensive without removing the will to replace them with the pickups one prefers. As such, you can ask for the pickups of choice in the GKG custom shop if you like.

EDIT: also, here are some more pics of that particular proto:


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 19, 2010)

Just amazing  I love the transparent amber finish, and the VCS is such a great idea  I'll have to look up the specs to convert my F-1 when it arrives - one neck-side variable coil split incoming 

I'd rep you Fred, but I have to spread it around before I can nail you again


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 20, 2010)

14"...I guess I'll accept that as a compromise between the 16" on mine and the 12" on the production R36's. Ebony fretboard looks tasty too. The set neck spooks me a bit, though, I gotta say.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 22, 2010)

The Hiryuu said:


> 14"...I guess I'll accept that as a compromise between the 16" on mine and the 12" on the production R36's. Ebony fretboard looks tasty too. The set neck spooks me a bit, though, I gotta say.



Why is that? I've been trying for a few days to figure out your distrust of set necks... was it a bad childhood experience involving a cruel governess and a mortise that she'd glue your head into when you misbehaved, or perhaps an obscure phobia of things which are not obviously bolted together?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Why is that? I've been trying for a few days to figure out your distrust of set necks... was it a bad childhood experience involving a cruel governess and a mortise that she'd glue your head into when you misbehaved, or perhaps an obscure phobia of things which are not obviously bolted together?



A combination of the two. That, and having a Les Paul-owning uncle who managed to snap the neck on one of his. (Or always being told it happened, when I was growing up. Probably didn't really happen, but it's one of those back-of-the-mind things that's difficult to overcome)


----------



## Jontain (Sep 28, 2010)

Matte black neck with that finish looks stunning!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Fred, Gary's website is rather out of date....or is there a new website in the pipeline?

What about your gear? any idea when you will get it for sure?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2010)

What gear, mate? I'm still trying to wrestle the secong prototype off Leo! Other than that, the Frebulence has a few dozen gigs on her already...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah i meant the 2nd prototype that you were meant to get with all your little mods and stuff!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2010)

Leo isn't even sure he wants to let it go. I have a set of Blackouts with her name on them, though.


----------

